# problème :identification ssh par clé publique privée



## troudball (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
 Dans mon réseau , j'ai mon mac OSX et un serveur debian.
Je souhaite que mon mac puisse se connecter sur le debian via ssh sans devoir écrire le mot de passe,, j'ai donc penser à l'identifiaction par clé publique rsa sans passphrase, voici ce que j'ai fait :

1/ sur le debian, création des clés dans /home/user1/.ssh : ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 1024
2/ creation d'un fichier /home/user1/.ssh/config avec comme contenu :

 Host 'IP_du _debian'
User user1
  Compression yes
  Protocol 2
  RSAAuthentication yes
  StrictHostKeyChecking no
  ForwardAgent yes
  ForwardX11 yes
      [FONT=&quot]IdentityFile /home/user1/.ssh/id_rsa

3/ copie de la clé publique /home/user1/.ssh/id_rsa.pub sur mon mac dans /Users/user2/.ssh/authorized_keys
4/ j'ai relancé sshd sur le debian

Voilà, tout devrait fonctionner quand je suis sur mon mac en tant que user2 et que j'écris ssh user1@IP_du_debian....

Or  on me demande encore le mot le passe de user1!!!

Je me suis taper la tete contre le mur toute la soirée d'hier  , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:mouais:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  la procédure que je viens de décrire est une procédure que j'ai déjà utilisée et qui fonctionne entre des serveurs et clients ssh sur des ubuntu.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Y a-t-il une configuration spéciale à faire sur le mac? ou sur la debian ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Qui peut m'aider pour votre aide.[/FONT]


----------



## troudball (28 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'avais fait tout à l'envers, en fait la clé se créé sur le client, donc sur le mac et est ensuite copier sur le server (ici la debian)...


----------



## Yggdrasill (2 Octobre 2007)

troudball a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'avais fait tout à l'envers, en fait la clé se créé sur le client, donc sur le mac et est ensuite copier sur le server (ici la debian)...




Et donc ? ca marche maintenant ? ou tu as tjs des problemes ?

jete un oeil du cote de ssh-agent et ssh-add aussi 
ca te permettra de ne taper le pass de tes rsa (pcq tu as mis un pas sur tes clés j'espère ) qu'une seule fois, et ensuite de te logguer sans plus avoir a saisir aucun pass 
Pratique pour les scp !


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2009)

Déterrage de post..

j'essaie d'utiliser ssh avec clés publique/privée entre 2 macs
J'ai suivi à la lettre les indications de cette page
http://mosx.org/spip.php?article11

J'ai créé la clé rivée et la publique sur le Mac client.
J'ai envoyé la clé publique au Mac serveur

Quand je tape ssh user@IP_serveur au lieu de me demander la PassPhrase, on me demande toujours le mot de passe du user.


----------

